# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Skype Shqip

## prizrenasi_30

Për ta kthyer programin Skype në gjuhën shqipe hapeni lidhjen e mëposhtme, ruajeni në kompjuter fishën që ju ofrohet për ta shkarkuar dhe ndiqni këta hapa: nga menyja lart zgjidhni "Tools" pastaj "Change language" pastaj "Load Skype Language File" e zgjedhni fishën e ruajtur në kompjuter dhe klikoni në "Open" dhe Skype ju kthehet në gjuhën shqipe!

http://sourceforge.net/projects/skyp....lang/download

----------


## meli-pr

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...93#post3742793 

pershendetje ketu kam derguar nje problem me skype mundeni te me ndihmoni  ne ket link e ke

----------


## Turi72

*Skype në shqip - përkthimi më i plotë*

Ne e morëm filin e gjuhës shqipe dhe e përshtatëm me shqipen standarde, duke shtuar edhe vargjet (_strings_) e reja të përkthimit, për versionet e mëvonshme të Skype. Natyrisht që ndryshimet ndërmjet dy përkthimeve janë esenciale, prandaj ju rekomandojmë të përdorni versionin e përmirësuar, si përkthimin më të mirë e më të plotë të mundshëm.

Skype në shqip ka rreth 2970 vargje kodesh (_strings_) të përkthyera, prandaj mundet edhe të ketë ndonjë pasaktësi. Nëse gjatë punës suaj vëreni pasaktësi, ju lutem, na lajmëroni, duke na treguar saktë me një foto-imazh ekrani (screen-shot) ose duke shkruar saktë fjalinë, ku mendoni ju se qëndron gabimi dhe na e dërgoni atë me anë të formularit të kontakteve.

http://bmconline.info/skype-ne-shqip/

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

```
s F _ V O I C E M A I L _ O P T I O N S _ C B _ R E J E C T = E   r e f u z o j   n j ë   t h i r r j e   h y r ë s e 

 s F _ O P T I O N S _ S A V I N G _ F A I L E D 1 = N a   v j e n   k e q ,   j u   m u n d   t ' i   r u a n i   r r e g u l l i m e t   v e t ë m   k u r   j e n i   n ë l i n j ë .   J u   l u t e m ,   n d r y s h o   s t a t u s i n   d h e   p r o v o   p ë r s ë r i . 
 
 s F _ O P T I O N S _ S A V I N G _ F A I L E D 2 = R r e g u l l i m e t   n u k   u   r u a j t ë n 
s F _ O P T I O N S _ C F _ E R R O R 2 = G a b i m   n ë   r r e g u l l i m e t   e   p ë r c j e l l j e s   s ë   t h i r r j e s
```


Cdo gabim qe ekziston ne cdo pakete qe perdor nje gjuhe te pa standartizuar informatike

----------

